# Northern Lights and Aurora Indica: Round 3



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 22, 2008)

I have spent the last 2 years growing and smoking some nice Sativa dominant strains, but now it is time for a change. Tonight I will start germinating 4 Northern Lights seeds and 4 Aurora Indica seeds in soil. I don't know much about either strain so I have been doing a lot of research, any advice or criticism is generously welcome.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 22, 2008)

Have u done a THC, CDC level search ?  The Higher the Better the Buzz!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 22, 2008)

Both strains are suppose to have a THC level of 17 - 21. Do you know where I could find more information about their particular products?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 22, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Both strains are suppose to have a THC level of 17 - 21. Do you know where I could find more information about their particular products?


 
Just have to look around the forum or try Googling it!!
Marijuana THC Level and give u all kinds of look ups..


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 23, 2008)

Last night I worked on some unfinished business in my room, and tonight I will do the same. I need to repaint the walls, set up my exhaust differently (I want to use some PVC and make a nice exhaust system, and split my closet in half so I can have a flower and veg room. I also need to make it 100% leak proof, both light and odor.

The closet I am working with is roughly 2.5w x 8' L x 7' H. The veg side will be split with a shelf by 1/3 on top for clones and the remaining 2/3 H underneath for 1 NL mom and AI mom. The flowering side is running a 400w HPS. I hope to have everything running 100% in a few weeks, but operational by tonight.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 23, 2008)

sounds good, i am growing both them strains now,they are both jamming..... good luck to you.....


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 23, 2008)

Do you have a journal? Id love to see some AI pics. I am growing the NL because, well, it has been to darn long since I have smoked some fresh NL.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 23, 2008)

i will try and get you some better pics later, my wife took my camera to work, but these are about a week old, first one is AI, second is NL....... the pics not the ladies......lol


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 23, 2008)

and i have found both strains to be easy to clone.......


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 24, 2008)

The closet will be finished tonight.:banana: I also have those free mazar x afghan that came with the order, however I think I will wait on those and put them outside next year. Im glad to hear cloning is easy with both mom's gettinggray, it will be real nice to have a continuous supply of fresh herb. Anyways, nothing to see here yet so as soon as the closet is finished i will post some pics and keep the grow updated. :hubba:


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm growing the same strains at some point soon, both from Nirvana. My closet is nearing completion as well. GL on your grow, I'm grabbing a chair as well.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 7, 2008)

I finally have the closet done and ready to go. My wife and I have a doctors appointment tonight, after that I am planting 170 garlic for next year  and then I am germinating the beans FINALLY LOL. Sorry for the delay, can't wait to get my girls going. Thanks for stopping. More info and some pics in a few days.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 7, 2008)

good luck godspeedsuckah,they sre suppossed to be some killer smoke.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 7, 2008)

Cant wait andy, I am going to try a little cloning and also try to re-veg my best female like puffin does. Thanks for stopping.


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 7, 2008)

a friend grew out 6 x nl a couple of years back and off the 6 x nl under 2 x 400w with no knowledge no air movement bar an oscilating fan he harvested over 1kg DRY of the strongest nicest bud anyone had smoked for many years around these parts.
yeh for sure thc is way up there in 'whitey territory'

chair pulled up gss.

pkj


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks parkingjoe. I am very excited about the Northern Lights, it has been at least 10 long years since I have smoked some of it's goodness. I can't wait.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 7, 2008)

glad to hear such enthusiasm for the NL strain as i have some comming soon..seems like grow room rebuild is a seasonal thing around these parts..i just sunk $3,000 on my setup rebuild so it better make some good pot..lol


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Oct 7, 2008)

NL is a great strain ia m sure you will like it. It takes well to ferts and harvests pretty good smount. The best part of NL is the amount of trichs it produces. Out of all the strains i have grown none have come close to NL in trichs.


----------



## megan23247 (Oct 7, 2008)

*NL is some good stuff my friend.  You will be happy with your choice.   If you get a chance check out my grow journal cause I had a similar set up as yours and I just harvested my NL a few days ago.  Good Luck with your grow.  Ill be sure to keep checking on yall. *


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 13, 2008)

Update. The seeds are going in tonight. I have been working insane hours lately and have to work from 7am till midnight tomorrow night so I have to do it tonight because Wednesday night after work is out of the question. I will be sleeping


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 13, 2008)

The cube of coco peat is soaking right now; I really like massproducers thread on this. Just in case I completely screw this up I have alot of ocean forest in reserve. lol.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 13, 2008)

*Hahaha! ME too it's everywhere let me tell you and my light warrior.

I have organic nutes in all closets of the house hah!*


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 13, 2008)

The package says to let it soak for 10 or 15 minutes in warm water. Im looking at this and scratching my head thinking, I am going to have a mess to clean up soon or my wife will :angrywife:


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 13, 2008)

Lmao! Is she cool with the growing or just not cool with the mess:hubba:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh she is fine with me growing a couple plants for myself, just doesn't want to see a mess. I can respect that  She doesn't smoke anymore, we have smoked a couple times, but she could care less.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 13, 2008)

Ahh. I know couples like that, it makes me happy to see the wife understands even though shes not a stoner!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 13, 2008)

We were talking one night and she said "you really enjoy gardening, I think you should grow your own so you don't have to buy it anymore" ..............:banana:   "Peanut butter jelly time, peanut butter jelly time...."


----------



## pcduck (Oct 13, 2008)

I am trying massproducers coco method too. It does look messy but its not, so far. Good luck on your grow and keep it green


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 14, 2008)

Good morning everyone. I have 4 Northern Lights and 4 Aurora Indica seeds nestled in and ready to grow. I am going to check on them now and then head off to work. Have a great day!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 16, 2008)

Nothing to report yet. I was reading on icmag about how this person uses a drip system and has a drain system for his coco grow. He says that he can use smaller pots and produce larger plants this way. I am going to give this a try in a couple weeks when I have a little extra $. I need to start researcing nutrients soon. I have the foxfarm line right now which I will use up. Getting excited


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 17, 2008)

Godspeed news update. 2 Aurora Indica's are confirmed sprouted. More updates to come.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 18, 2008)

all 4 Aurora Indicas are sprouted, when I get back I will post a couple pics. They are very healthy looking seedlings. So far there are no Northern Lights sprouts but there is still time. Honestly I did not like the look of the Northern Lights seeds. They were mature but small. I will give them a couple more days and if they don't sprout than I will germ some more of them with a paper towel.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Oct 18, 2008)

hey wassup godspeed,i finally got a chance to get online and check out your journal,i dont get online as much anymore but ill be checking in periodically.my A.I. and Jock are finally starting to actually grow,it was a pretty rough start but now that i have them in my larger pots,theyre starting to really take off.i just havent had a chance to upload a pic of my garden in a while.anyways,just figured i'd stop through your thread.-peace dude


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 18, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> hey wassup godspeed,i finally got a chance to get online and check out your journal,i dont get online as much anymore but ill be checking in periodically.my A.I. and Jock are finally starting to actually grow,it was a pretty rough start but now that i have them in my larger pots,theyre starting to really take off.i just havent had a chance to upload a pic of my garden in a while.anyways,just figured i'd stop through your thread.-peace dude



All 4 AI's germinated without a hitch but the Northern Lights are a different story. I will give them till tomorrow night, if they don't pop out I think I am going to plant the mazar x afghan instead. I was not at all impressed with the NL seeds from marijuana-seeds.nl, they were tiny. The AI's were beans and so are the mazar x afghan. Now so long as I don't get a problem with hermies I will be pretty happy.


----------



## lyfr (Oct 18, 2008)

Howdy, finally got chance to check out this journal and it sounds like it's gonna be quite a show:hubba: . Can't wait to see that AI in the coco buckets.  wheres da  baby pics man?


----------



## IRISH (Oct 18, 2008)

^holding out on us man? . i'm in. got my seat bro...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 18, 2008)

Update to the progress, all 4 AI's did sprout and they are all very healthy; keeping fingers crossed  1 Northern Lights just sprouted. Who knows, going to keep my fingers crossed that the other 3 will sprout also. Posting pics in the morning. Thanks everyone for the encouragement, should be a fun ride.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 19, 2008)

1 more Northern Lights sprouted lastnight, 2 more to go and we are up and running. I am going to take a pic or two and upload.

Edit: All 4 Northern Lights have sprouted as well. 3 of them are still being shy and hiding their heads in the coco, they will come out proud by this afternoon .


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 19, 2008)

Here are pics of my 4 Aurora Indica seedlings.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 19, 2008)

houston, we have lift off. . and it's on. healthy little buggers.:hubba: ...


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Oct 19, 2008)

hey there godspeedsuckah,here is a few pics of my N.L. 50 days of flower and A.I. around 40 days of flower... the first two pics are N.L. and the last pic is A.I......


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Oct 19, 2008)

sorry that first pic is some bag seed ,,sorry....


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow those NL's are some chunky buds, so are the AI's.  "It's beginning to look alot like christmas, everywhere you go...."   Thanks.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 19, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> houston, we have lift off. . and it's on. healthy little buggers.:hubba: ...


Warp speed Johnny!!!! Thanks banjo. I have never grown in coco before so who knows what is going to happen, hopefully I am going to get reallllllllly stoned :stoned:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Oct 20, 2008)

beautiful pics gettinggray...your little babies look perfect.i just know your gonna love that coco.its pretty much fool proof.anyways,cant wait for a couple months to pass =) them leaves on that A.I. are gonna be fat..give em a couple weeks and you'll definitly beable to tell theyre indica.anyways,im so geeked for you. keep up the good work.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 20, 2008)

So far I am pretty impressed with marijuana-seeds.nl have to make a final decision later on. All 4 Northern lights are standing up as well and enjoying life!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Aurora, I have never tried Aurora Indica before. I remember you telling me to give them a try and here they are  Looking forward to this one!!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Oct 21, 2008)

lookin good bud.im glad you chose to run with the A.I. I'm sure it'll make you even more happier then it already has. (100% germ ratio is always good) =)


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 21, 2008)

So far so good, the seedlings are stout and proud  Thanks friend


----------



## lyfr (Oct 21, 2008)

*Awwwwwwwwww, they're so cute...here's some pink mojo fr girls *


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 21, 2008)

Hard to believe in just a couple days they are growing up so quick  Ill put up some more pics tomorrow. Thanks lyfr for stopping by, hopefully it will be an awesome grow


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 24, 2008)

I am amazed at how identical these seedlings look. The Aurora Indicas all look exactly alike, wider indica looking leaves. The Northern Lights all look identical and have more sativa type leaves. Hopefully they will not hermie on me.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Oct 24, 2008)

I'll be germinating NL and AI very shortly!

Pulling up a chair for your harvest. The green mojo is strong with this one.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 31, 2008)

News update. Plants are looking awesome. Don't have alot of time to get pics up but I will soon. Our little son was born 10/27 and he is just too darn cute, cant stop staring at him; of course I could be biased  Hope all is well with everyone. Godspeed!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 1, 2008)

A few pics of the progress. The Aurora Indica's are at 14 days veg, fat little buggers. Hopefully there will be 2 or 3 girls here. The Northern Lights 12 days veg time. I had 1 casualty in the Northern Lights. I veg with (3) 4' shop lights at about 1" above the plants. Yesterday I introduced the 400w HPS and took out 1 of the shop lights. I veg 18/6 and will continue to veg for about another 4 weeks or until they are ready for flowering. Yesterday I introduced FoxFarm products at 1/4 strength, Grow Big and Big Bloom. The coco is a little tricky for me at first but I am starting to get a little system down with them. I will be putting them in Mass's bucket system in about 2 more weeks.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 1, 2008)

Well you are going to be knocked out by the Aurora. I can vouch for its strength. Once the bud has cured nicely it only takes a couple of tokes and you'd better be in reach of the couch and the remote. Definitely an indoor grow; I tried it outdoor and the yield was poor, but in a grow room it goes well!
Oh yeah, nice photos, those young Auroras look the same as mine. Gonna be checking this journal out!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks leafminer that sounds like a nice relaxing after work or saturday morning smoke!!! 
Do you get the racy heart or just utter paralysis


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 6, 2008)

In just 5 days the growth is crazy. I am going to transplant into 3 gal containers today and do a little topping and tying next week. I am hoping for 2 moms (1 of each) I can transplant into much larger containers after harvest and reveg. I will be doing Massproducer's coco buckets today. I was going to wait a few more weeks however the roots are already growing out the bottom of these pots


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 7, 2008)

Well once again my mind has changed, I decided against the 3 gallon and started the transition into massproducers 5 gallon coco buckets. 2 are nestled in and 5 more to go. I will get some pics up tonight or this weekend when I am all done. Stay safe and green everyone!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 7, 2008)

Here are some updated pics @ 18 days veg. The Aurora Indica's are the wide leaves and the Northern Lights are a more sativa leaf. Enjoy.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 7, 2008)

Sweet. You most definitely have the green mojo working.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks PC duck, we will see how it all plays out. Im not use to coco yet so I am being fairly conservative with them. The goal is to get a top notch Northern Lights and Aurora Indica, keep them in the 5 gal buckets and reveg them. After a few runs with them and if there are no problems I will do a little cloning.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 7, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> "It's beginning to look alot like christmas, everywhere you go...."   Thanks.



*GODSPEED... I'll bet you're one of those people who decorates the house and puts up the Christmas tree RIGHT after Halloween! hahahaa

Ya'll know what Im talkin about.. No seriously, NL's lookin good for sure, them coco buckets aint no joke.*


----------



## pcduck (Nov 7, 2008)

I have just tried coco for the first time also, so I am staying tuned in to see what kind of results you achieve.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 7, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> *GODSPEED... I'll bet you're one of those people who decorates the house and puts up the Christmas tree RIGHT after Halloween! hahahaa
> 
> Ya'll know what Im talkin about.. No seriously, NL's lookin good for sure, them coco buckets aint no joke.*



I like singing Christmas carols on the hottest days of summer


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 7, 2008)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I have just tried coco for the first time also, so I am staying tuned in to see what kind of results you achieve.



Im sure they will turn out fine but it is un-nerving at times when I stray away from what I am use to doing. Thanks pcduck. Do you have a journal up?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 7, 2008)

No I don't have a journal on them,godspeedsuckah. My room is in another remote and I keep forgetting my camera.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 7, 2008)

Update to the show. All the plants are now in their 5 gallon massproducer buckets. I am going to let them veg for a while longer since I plan on doing some serious tying down. In a few weeks I will be ordering a new HPS bulb, any suggestions on which I should get? My bulb is almost 2 years old so I should probably replace it soon. I was wondering if you can run a 430w HPS bulb in a 400w digital HPS.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 7, 2008)

You're gonna love the Aurora. I just recently smoked the last of the old bud from the reveg moms and it was wow... I found half a zigzag was optimum, really happy stuff, a great high, any more and I was immobilized. I'd say the only downside was the terrible munchies! I've had enough of sativa paranoia, this stuff suits me fine. Looking forward to more news of your grow! Sounds like a pro setup.
I wouldn't overrun the ballast. 430 W is nearly 10% over, not worth blowing the triac and wrecking the controller.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Leafminer I will keep with the 400w. 

1 plant got the axe today for being a suspected male!!! It is too early to tell for sure but in my experiences with strains which look identical from the beginning the ones which get real leggy and stretch way out have been male or hermies, so he got cut just below the chin. Still feel bad doing it, but it be what it be. The plants are taking to the transplant into 5gal buckets real well, no drooping or anything. I am undecided if I will start to flower in 1 week or 2.  Pics to come in a couple days.


----------



## megan23247 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Lookin good buddy just stoppin by to see whats new.  *


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by Megan. I am amazed at the growth rate in these buckets, they all still have their Cotyledons and are already little bushes, probably 8" tall with 5 - 7 internode's per plant. I have some nute burn but they are pulling through that very well; went against my belief and gave them grow big and big bloom when they were in the germination pots. They really did need that extra kick in those pots, they were very light on amendments. Anyways, maybe in a week or 2 I will start flowering.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 11, 2008)

I should have known better  , and I do know better. However, I over watered them. They are making progress and looking better, in a few days they should be back on track. 

I soaked the bales of coco and didn't think of squeezing out the excess water before I transplanted into Massproducer's bucket system. After transplanting I decided I should run some 1/4 strength nutes through them to help with the transition. Sooooooo they were way over watered. If that was not enough, I let them sit a day and then watered again with blackstrap and distilled................. I wasn't even stoned. :confused2:

I heard somewhere that they have doctors who can perform laser surgery on your pupil's, doctor's who can go into your brain and remove tumors and set you back up so you can wear hats again, they even have doctor's who can reattach nerve endings so you can regain feeling to limbs, they just can't fix stupid!!!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 11, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I heard somewhere that they have doctors who can perform laser surgery on your pupil's, doctor's who can go into your brain and remove tumors and set you back up so you can wear hats again, they even have doctor's who can reattach nerve endings so you can regain feeling to limbs, they just can't fix stupid!!!



When you find a doctor for the last one let me know will ya?
I need a new doctor my last one is not working. There is no improvement.:shocked:


----------



## Waspfire (Nov 11, 2008)

wow nice plants

u got me sold on the NL now thanks for sharing that wiht me


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 11, 2008)

flaboy420 said:
			
		

> wow nice plants
> 
> u got me sold on the NL now thanks for sharing that wiht me



Just don't overwater them like I did LOL. Poor things look pretty pathetic at the moment. Hopefully they will pull through. Northern Lights really is a good strain to work with, it is also used in many breeding projects, including White Widow I believe.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 12, 2008)

How are the aurora performing compared to the NL?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 12, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> How are the aurora performing compared to the NL?


 
Right now they are pretty much on a standstill until I get this overwatering problem resolved, they are starting to come around a little more today. The Aurora Indica are a smaller plant for sure with slower growing nodes. I am going to top the Northern Lights but leave the Aurora Indica to grow natural.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 12, 2008)

whats up HillBilly? . i know what you mean about straying away from what you know. i wanna try some hydro, but i do so good with soil, it would be un-nerving if i failed at it again. when i do go for it again, i'll have much knowledge crammed into this head as humanly possible. nothing like getting your feet wet. it's all trial & error 'til you find your happy medium. GREEN MOJO Brother on your switch over...bb...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 13, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> whats up HillBilly? . i know what you mean about straying away from what you know. i wanna try some hydro, but i do so good with soil, it would be un-nerving if i failed at it again. when i do go for it again, i'll have much knowledge crammed into this head as humanly possible. nothing like getting your feet wet. it's all trial & error 'til you find your happy medium. GREEN MOJO Brother on your switch over...bb...


 
Thanks banjobuzz!! The (hopefully) ladies are coming around nicely now. The root ball is still quite damp so they still won't receive any water for at least a few more days. I have been misting them once a day with a weak solution of grow big / big bloom followed by several mistings with distilled water. That seems to have saved their arses!! In a few more days I will know for sure. I did a little lollypopping with them, just a couple lower branches to increase airflow underneath. Now it is a matter of waiting. BTW your winter grow is going to be killer


----------



## grumpygrowers (Nov 18, 2008)

Looking damn good


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks grumpygrowers!! I will be updating my journal now, I have been sending pictures to Massproducer's coco buckets thread for help with problems that I created. My RO system is installed and Mass, doc and lyfr have helped me through my issues I was having (self inflicted) and into the fast lane  The plants have been in 12/12 for 3 or 4 days. It is too early to tell but I believe I will have 1 northern lights female and 2 aurora indica females; I am going by major swelling at the base of their nodes, this seems to be pretty characteristic of females from my experiences. They are doing fantastic now and getting ready to flower. I really want only 3 females (hopefully 1 will be Northern Lights) because that is all the room I have and that is really all I need. If I harvest 3 plants twice a year that will be plenty for me.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 19, 2008)

looking good as always.i have some northern lights seeds and want to try them also.thats the problem with having too many seeds and strains around.i want to try them all.especially the ones i've never grown before.i am tired of the WW,so time to move on.i'm thinking BG the next grow.you have the touch my friend.keep it up.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 19, 2008)

Been keeping up with your grow from Mass Pro thread. Glad you got the bucket drain fixed. Plants are looking a lot better.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks PCduck, I am excited!!! I ran 4 gallons of water through the 6 buckets today including a gallon of tiger bloom, big bloom, open sesame and black strap  I can't wait to see them tonight. I am hoping for 3 ladies


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 20, 2008)

Some pics from this morning after watering. They are taking and enjoying 1/2 gallon per day each. More updates to come when budding begins. I think they are day 4 or 5 on 12/12 I have to go back and find out.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 21, 2008)

Everything is running smooth. The plant in picture 3 above is starting to show sex, still hard to tell right now. I would imagine by tomorrow morning I will have a good idea. I am keeping my fingers crossed for 2 good female AI's and 1 (hopefully both) good female NL's.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 21, 2008)

looking good bro..... i love that N.L. that is some killer stoney weed....


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 21, 2008)

Which ones are which? I have 10 AI that are about 5 days old as of today.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 21, 2008)

The 2 plants getting a little bondage action :hubba:  are the Northern Lights. The 4 squat ones are the Aurora Indica's.

The photo with 4 plants in it are all Aurora Indica and I believe the top left plant in that photo will end up being male, unless it is just a stretchy pheno but I don't think so.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 21, 2008)

Never judge a plant by it's stature. I have had some nice squat bushy males and tall lanky females. I quess it is all strain and environment. They look good though, nice and green. I will be watching.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 21, 2008)

I am hoping by Monday they should all be showing their goods.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 24, 2008)

:cop: At 6:32am EST this morning 2 males were caught and charged with conspiracy to fornicate. Apparently the 2 suspects arrived at a residence in the early morning hours, broke into the home and proceeded to show their "goods." The 2 males are being held in lock up and awaiting sentencing. If found guilty the pair of testicle wielding bandits could face execution.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 24, 2008)

they already breathed enough good air, kill them suckers.......


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 24, 2008)

Sounds like a death penalty case to me.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes indeed BuddyLuv and guess what???!!! They were the short compact bushy ones I was convinced were going to be female  You warned me of that


----------



## IRISH (Dec 4, 2008)

we be need'in some porn hillbilly.  . come on now , don't be hold'in out on us. . did you keep a male to make some seed?...bb...

:48:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 4, 2008)

Nope no males were kept for seed. I have 1 AI female and 1 NL female. They are sexing SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOWWWWWW. Well, they are sexed but they are taking so long it is crazy!! Must be the moon cycle, we are in new moon right now. I will get to some pics shortly.

The northern lights is definately showing its Thai lineage from long ago; very sativa. Another thing I have noticed is that neither the NL or AI require much for additional nutrients so far.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 5, 2008)

I have attached 1 picture of my Northern Lights (very sativa) and 1 picture of my Aurora Indica (portly little girl.) It has been about 2 and a half weeks since I flipped the switch to 12/12 and my Northern Lights has finally shown she is a girl. I can't believe how long they are taking to sex, it has to be the moon cycle. In a few more weeks they will start showing flowers. I think they are 2 months old now. The Northern Lights has been tied down a few times and FIM'd already. She has 4 new internodes where she was FIM'd. She is becoming a giant bush. I wrote earlier that she doesn't require much for added fertilizers, I was wrong. She is eating me out of house and home. 

These two girls will provide me with all the smoke I need for a while. If all goes well I will do a reveg on them and see how they react. Hopefully there will be no hermie problems and everything will go well.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 5, 2008)

That is weird for NL. I thought it was an Indica? The Aurora Indica looks like she is living up to her name. Green Mojo headed your way man!


----------



## IRISH (Dec 5, 2008)

uummmm, NL???... did you get the seed from a breeder, or a friend??? i , too was under the assumption NL was indica. those sure do look like Sativa leaves to me. now the AI, man shes a beaut. gonna have to give that one a try myself. i love my indica. . Mojo for some ladies hillbilly...bb...


----------



## Thorn (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey bro, can't believe I missed this one! They look alright...love the aurora's big fat indica leaves  I do like the look of that strain. Hope they doing alright


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 5, 2008)

Northern Lights has 3 different phenotypes from what I was reading. One of the phenotypes is more sativa dominant due to the thai plants used years ago in the breeding. They came from marijuana-seeds.nl. Of course, who really knows, they didn't come in the breeder packs and there is so much cross breeding that it could be anything. Hopefully it is good LOL. I have a feeling it is going to take a very long time to finish.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 5, 2008)

hxxp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_Lights_(strain)

pretty cool, thanks wikipedia. LOL. I will pull up the other article I found on it. I should have bookmarked it.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 5, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> That is weird for NL. I thought it was an Indica? The Aurora Indica looks like she is living up to her name. Green Mojo headed your way man!



I just contacted them because their description and what I have are two totally different things. LOL. Thanks for making me double check that. I have waited years for northern lights and I may not even have it if they gave me the wrong seeds  LOL :doh: Well hopefully it will be good. I have more tying down to do on her tonight.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 5, 2008)

hey hillbilly, yeah, i don't think they would give you the wrong seeds'., although, it is possible. only very slightly though. seems like i did read something about a Sat pheno look'in NL somewhere on site. don't remember who, what, or where though. gonna go read the wiki thread you put up. ( she almost has the appearance of Andy's Chrystal. ).
GREEN MOJO Hillbilly...bb...

Edit> just scoped out the wiki. it say's the NL#5 can grow up to 14 feet. better get out the bungee cords, and the duct tape bro. lol...bb...


----------



## andy52 (Dec 5, 2008)

hey bro,i am wondering about this myself as i also ordered the NL frow them.i hope mine are like yours as i like the sat doms.better anyway.but ya should get what you pay for.as i told ya in pm,i am skeptical on the seed pack they sent me.it sure does not look like NL on the packet.i emailed them a pic of the packet and they assured me it was NL.try and ask them bro is all i can say.good luck on whatever they are.they sure do look sat dom to me.wanna trade,lol just picking.good luck


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 5, 2008)

They wrote me back and said they are very puzzled because the description calls for an indica dominant plant. I am sending them pictures and they are contacting their breeder to find out what happened. As long as it kicks my arse and reveg's fine i will be satisfied. Who knows maybe they will send me a new pack of seeds.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 5, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> hey bro,i am wondering about this myself as i also ordered the NL frow them.i hope mine are like yours as i like the sat doms.better anyway.but ya should get what you pay for.as i told ya in pm,i am skeptical on the seed pack they sent me.it sure does not look like NL on the packet.i emailed them a pic of the packet and they assured me it was NL.try and ask them bro is all i can say.good luck on whatever they are.they sure do look sat dom to me.wanna trade,lol just picking.good luck



mine came in an unmarked pack with NL on it. Very small seeds compaired to the AI's.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 5, 2008)

I guess I will have to break out the bungee cords pretty soon. LOL. I know she is getting tied up some more when I get home tonight. The internodes are well over 12" long now. LOL.



			
				banjobuzz said:
			
		

> hey hillbilly, yeah, i don't think they would give you the wrong seeds'., although, it is possible. only very slightly though. seems like i did read something about a Sat pheno look'in NL somewhere on site. don't remember who, what, or where though. gonna go read the wiki thread you put up. ( she almost has the appearance of Andy's Chrystal. ).
> GREEN MOJO Hillbilly...bb...
> 
> Edit> just scoped out the wiki. it say's the NL#5 can grow up to 14 feet. better get out the bungee cords, and the duct tape bro. lol...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Dec 5, 2008)

i had some NL beans last year also, and they were very tiny seeds. i was very disappointed with them. i put 6 in paper towel to germ, and 3 weeks later, none had germed, so out they went. i was po'ed. i gifted the rest to a good friend. maybe he will have better luck with 'em. actually, i get a better female to male ratio with my unknowns, than i do with known strains. getting tired of giving my hard earned cash to these unsavvy breeders. 1 or two fems, out of 10-20 is not good buisness. oh well, back to the schwag beans i guess...bb...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 5, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> i had some NL beans last year also, and they were very tiny seeds. i was very disappointed with them. i put 6 in paper towel to germ, and 3 weeks later, none had germed, so out they went. i was po'ed. i gifted the rest to a good friend. maybe he will have better luck with 'em. actually, i get a better female to male ratio with my unknowns, than i do with known strains. getting tired of giving my hard earned cash to these unsavvy breeders. 1 or two fems, out of 10-20 is not good buisness. oh well, back to the schwag beans i guess...bb...



I had a lot of males this year myself, I am not sure why that is. I did some research on it and didn't find anything that really makes sense. I am looking forward to when Mandala starts selling seeds again in January.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 5, 2008)

me too.i want some satori bad


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 6, 2008)

No word yet as to what the seeds could be. I have noticed the new growth is pale and did some research on this. Apparently coco will take in magnesium, sulfur and calcium and release potassium. I ran epsom salts through the bucket and will see if that helps when lights come back on. I have increased the watering schedule to 1 gallon per plant when lights come on and 1/2 gallon per plant about 4 hours before lights off, when I have noticed the plants lagging. So far they seem to love it. I have scratched my head for days and hope that the epsom salts will do the trick. My ppm was only 600 when adding them, so I shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 10, 2008)

whats the good word gss? any news from the breeder? got some more porn?:hubba: ...bb...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 10, 2008)

no word yet banjobuzz, I just hope it is something good. she is very sativa and has bud sites all over the place. I am considering this my first week of flowering (nearly 3 weeks to start seeing white hairs.) I have tied her down in 3 spots, tied down the internodes, and the small shoots on all the internodes are growing up to be long bud sites. She should be one giant bush; not bad for 2 months old on the 20th of this month.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 11, 2008)

I am going to go out on a limb here. I have a NLxBig Bud that was bought from Nirvana, which appears to be what MarijuanaNlseeds seems to be selling. The plant looks exactly the same as the one in your pic. It too is taking for ever to bud and is a monster bush that had to be tied down. I will take a pic for you so you can see. I have a feeling someone may have substituted your pure NL beans with this cross. Did yours almost quadruple in size when it went into flower? I had to flower my last batch of clones at 6 inches because the mother did this, they too did the same thing.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 11, 2008)

Howdy buddyluv. Since beginning flowering she has just exploded. If she keeps growing at this rate she will smother the aurora indica and fill the closet lol.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 11, 2008)

hey GSS,sounds like a forest in the making.i have yet to hear anything about my mazar plants either.its still not showed sex and its 6 weeks old.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey andy!! How long has she been in 12/12 for? I am going to send them 1 more email requesting information; if they don't respond than I guess it is time I start spreading the word on marijuana-seeds.nl lack of compassion in their customer service department and their inability to track the breeds they sell.   The plant is growing fantastic and I have not had 1 plant that was a hermie, so I have nothing but good things to say about the genetics. So long as she is a great smoke I will be very happy, I just want to know what I have.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 11, 2008)

I haven't seen any frosting yet on either plant. Is that normal? My satori's I had growing last were starting to frost during pre-flower; maybe it is just strain dependent.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 11, 2008)

i think so my friend.i had some sat doms and they did not really get frosty until the last couple weeks of flower.had me worried.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 11, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I am going to go out on a limb here. I have a NLxBig Bud that was bought from Nirvana, which appears to be what MarijuanaNlseeds seems to be selling. The plant looks exactly the same as the one in your pic. It too is taking for ever to bud and is a monster bush that had to be tied down. I will take a pic for you so you can see. I have a feeling someone may have substituted your pure NL beans with this cross. Did yours almost quadruple in size when it went into flower? I had to flower my last batch of clones at 6 inches because the mother did this, they too did the same thing.



Thanks Buddyluv!!!  I checked out Nirvana's website and I see there are 2 different phenotypes for the NL x BB, one being like you said very sativa, which is the one recommended to keep by a reviewer. When you get a chance post up a pic of yours, Id love to see it.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 12, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I am considering this my first week of flowering (nearly 3 weeks to start seeing white hairs.)


 
How come? I thought flowering was counted from they first pistils, or from 12/12 if they showed pistil preflowers during veg? Looking great anyway


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Thorn  It took her almost 3 weeks to show sex. I knew she would have a lot of stretch so I put her in 12/12 at 4 weeks and it took 2.5 weeks for her to finally show sex. I have contacted marijuana-seeds.nl AGAIN on why my Northern Lights looks like a mexican sativa LOL and they are assuring me that there was no mix up and with "hybrids anything can happen." They are still trying to contact the breeder to find out. So my next seed purchase won't be with them. I am looking at a sativa from ace seeds and also something from TGA and Joey Weed.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 12, 2008)

hey bro,i'm about at the same place as you.i have yet to get a reply from marijuana-seeds.nl about my mazar issue.if they do not do or tell me something,i too will never order from them again.i just wish someone could or would tell me the reason the mazarxafghani have not shown sex yet.i'm sorry for taking up space on your thread.good luck bro.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi andy!! Plenty of room here for everyone friend. Im not sure what to do with this "northern lights" should i just finish it and see? Here is a pic of the AI cola popping out to say Hi and a couple pics of my NL jungle. I took a close up of a budsite on the NL. What do you think, grow it out? All the NL's looked like this one, even the males.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 12, 2008)

dang bro,they look good.after all this time invested,i would finish the grow.thats the challenge i was faced with.i almost pulled my mazar last night.i was buzzed and pissed and tired of the plants not showing sex.i am almost 100%sure now,that the biggest one i have is a lady.
   you,like me,have a lot invested in this grow,to just scrap it.might as well see it thru.i will not be ordering from marijuana-seeds.nl for a long time,if ever.we invest too much time and money on our grows to have a seed dealer screw us on the product we want to grow.now i am kinda leery of the big bud,northern lights,bubble gum and super silver haze seeds i got from the same place.i am very happy with the crystal seeds i got.its just crazy to order one thing and then not know what the hell you've got growing.good luck bro,sorry for running on.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 15, 2008)

I still can't decide if I am going to cut this bush back some since it is still stretching or if I am going to just get rid of it and start some other seeds. This thing is just ridiculous. I may cut back about 2/3 of the plant and see what happens. It is way too frustrating. It is smothering the AI which is doing real well. 

Decision made:

I am going to cut it back tonight and if it hermie's on it than I am going to get rid of it.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 15, 2008)

:hairpull:  Well I snapped tonight and gave the jungle a hair cut. If it hermie's on me I really don't care I will just chuck it. I am going to pop in a couple more seeds of that and do 12/12 from the start, see what happens. I also have a couple mango seeds left over I may try as well. Can't wait for Satori  My aurora girl is doing great, and I switched nutes over to botanicare pure blend pro bloom, seems to be much easier on her.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 16, 2008)

show us some pics if you can of her snipped. it is a mighty bush!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah I feel ya god. I will not be growing this strain again. Too unmanageable for me, that and the late flowering sets you back two weeks.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 22, 2008)

Well I snapped again and the Northern Lights is turned into compost for the veggie garden in the spring!! I have the Aurora Indica girl left and she is doing great. 2 weeks and 2 days fully flowering and looking frosty. If she doesn't hermie on me and I like her I will reveg and get a few clones.


----------



## leafminer (Dec 22, 2008)

Could we see a pic of the Aurora, please?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 22, 2008)

I like her structure. If everything works out I will try to reveg her. 2 weeks couple days flowering.


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree about the AI  has a great structure. I am just starting to flower myself, I think I might be a week point five behind you. THe NL looks to have stretched but that Aurora doesn't like to stretch. I have the tightest internodes ever.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 23, 2008)

well tomorrow is the date i change the res on the monster mazar.i am going to leave her out of the tent and see what she does without the HPS.if she looks sheety in a few days i will chop her.she just got out of hand and is hindering the flowering of my other ladies.pisses me off.never any mazar in my tents again.i feel ya bro.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah that's what happened with me andy, then I just snapped lol.

Hey raoulduke, yeah the AI has real tight internodes and the lower half has all grown up to one even canopy under the main cola; very cool looking. I just wish I had her in soil. I do like the coco coir but it is just too much for my fragile little mind. I am starting all the rest of the AI seeds in MG soil   this weekend. I am am hoping I get a couple more males like the 2 I killed (damn I wasn't thinking) and a couple females like this one....makin babies time!!!


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Dec 23, 2008)

I chopped my males without harvesting a little pollen and now I want to breed with the clones I have going but I'm **** out of luck. I have 2 AI clones and one Haze  clone that would be ideal to breed with it. But I guess I'll just have to be patient. Who knows?  I might even pop a banana here in a few weeks, and then I might get another chance. lol


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 30, 2008)

AI looking good!


I harvested one AI last month... Was fine but far from what expected...
Have to say my grow room was a mess... Lights not good either... 
U girl looking sweet!
Enjoy!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Niki. I have my hopes she will be good. She has been in flower for 24 days and is now starting to put on some weight. I will put some pics up later tonight.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 3, 2009)

29 days flowering on frosty. According to the site she should be done between 60-65 days, we will see.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 3, 2009)

looks good sucka! nice and frosty... bet it's gettin stinky too


----------



## tess (Jan 3, 2009)

looking nice and frosty Great lookin plants xx


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 3, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> looks good sucka! nice and frosty... bet it's gettin stinky too



Thanks Turkeyneck, it doesn't smell too much until you touch it and then it has a sort of dead skunk in the road / pine smell.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 3, 2009)

I just started flower on three AI females. I had a pump die and kil three so this all I have of tem left. I hope mine get nice and frosty like yours. How much did yours stretch?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Buddy!! When I started flowering she was about 10 inches tall and now she is 22" tall. There was a phenotype I had which really stretched out and I killed it because I just didn't like it at all; it reminded me of my Mango incident which all turned out to be hermies. I would say I have probably 5 more weeks to go. Since this is my first time with this strain I am just guessing. They should get really frosty


----------



## andy52 (Jan 4, 2009)

great lookin plants bro.i think i am going to have to scrap the rest of my mazars due to height.i topped these plants and they are touching the glass this morning.i should have scrapped them when i pulled the 1 i did not top.oh well.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks andy. Are they budding nice or still taking forever to bud? The Northern Lights were just too damn strange for me. I will try them again but I am going to put them in 12/12 as soon as they get their first set of leaves.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 5, 2009)

How are the AI doing, it's been nearly three months since you gave us an update!


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Jan 5, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> How are the AI doing, it's been nearly three months since you gave us an update!


 What he said.


----------



## massproducer (Jan 13, 2009)

I am glad to hear everything is working out for ya bro, the plants look wonderful...  Sorry it didn't work out for ya with the coco buckets, but I'm glad to see ya found something that works better for ya

All the best


----------



## garden_engineer (Jan 25, 2009)

hey the a.i. plants look beautiful,whats the update gss? have you harvested yet? anyways congrads bro


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey garden engineer   how have you been bud?? I have been swamped lately and have not been online very often. I am getting the room ready for the influx of all my vegetables to start this year and getting the closet ready for some major veggie growing along with my Aurora Indica. I have read a few different places about using PVC pipe as a container for your vegetables and the many different ways you can mount it to save space. I should have a jungle in there in a few months. Anyways, hope all is well with you garden engineer  These pics are at 58 days flowering 50/50 milky clear trichomes. I am going for 70/30 (roughly) milky to amber. I want my *** glued to the couch after I smoke at night. I am a very hyper person at times and need a little sedation  lol. Take care.

P.S. I apologize the pictures are not that great. I really don't know how to use this digital camera very well and have not bothered to read the owners manual.


----------



## garden_engineer (Feb 28, 2009)

congrads bro.they look beautiful,how'd the smoke turn out? got any bud porn?-peace


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 1, 2009)

Sweeet! Thats all I have to say! I have AI from Nirvana hopefully there that nice! I also have NL from nirvana that I'm starting a grow log about hopefully I dont run in to your same problems with NL. Keep up the good work:headbang2:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 2, 2009)

I harvested a couple weeks ago and got a little over 2 oz from that 1 plant. She really turned purple and bronze  Smoke tastes alot like Northern Lights and is very clean; the hash will knock your feet out from under you lol. Very good, not extremely potent but very good herb.


----------



## megan23247 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Nice job buddy!  You got a pretty good amount off one her I would say. Nice growin. *


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 7, 2009)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I harvested a couple weeks ago and got a little over 2 oz from that 1 plant. She really turned purple and bronze  Smoke tastes alot like Northern Lights and is very clean; the hash will knock your feet out from under you lol. Very good, not extremely potent but very good herb.



hey godspeed, i have been following this grow, nice job! any finals pic of the dry bud and the harvest? i am growing AI right now and would love to see some more pictures


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 11, 2009)

bump 

Godspeed come back! How is the smoke now that it has been cured for awhile? Give me some more pictures!!!!!


----------



## IRISH (Apr 12, 2009)

i think he's hiding behind the couch still. . whats going on bro? you got your ground ready? should be able to put my garden stuff out in next few weeks. .  aint doin the whole acre this year. planted about 150 spruce pines a couple days ago. had to fill in some of the garden space so's to hide my herbs from any rippers.

smoking on my LUI. it's very potent. . will glue you to the couch very quick. try some of this, and your mind will quit racing pdq. stuff is prolly what they make super glue out of.:hubba: .

later hillbilly...bb...


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 12, 2009)

OMG thats some long hours you work gss .. good luck with ya grow all the same ! i might ride this one .. very interesting.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Apr 15, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> bump
> 
> Godspeed come back! How is the smoke now that it has been cured for awhile? Give me some more pictures!!!!!



Oh man it is sooooo much better after a long cure. We had a little bbq lastnight and had a couple friends over. I cut up a nice fat purple AI nug and I think I am still feeling it this morning LOL. Banjo is right, a little too much and you are hiding behind the couch. LOL.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Apr 15, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> i think he's hiding behind the couch still. . whats going on bro? you got your ground ready? should be able to put my garden stuff out in next few weeks. .  aint doin the whole acre this year. planted about 150 spruce pines a couple days ago. had to fill in some of the garden space so's to hide my herbs from any rippers.
> 
> smoking on my LUI. it's very potent. . will glue you to the couch very quick. try some of this, and your mind will quit racing pdq. stuff is prolly what they make super glue out of.:hubba: .
> 
> later hillbilly...bb...



Hey Banjo!! I am going to be planting some spruce as well this week; only 50 for me though. The gardens are ready and I have some onions and shallots starting to come up already. Peas haven't come up yet but I think it may be due to about 2 weeks of rain and snow right after I planted them; my father in law says not to worry about that, they will be up. Garlic is doing fantastic; I can't wait to start chewing on that!!!! 

I bet that LUI puts you on the couch..LOL, that is some very potent stuff. I am re vegging my AI right now and if that doesnt' work than I will just order some more AI beans. I won't order them from marijuana-seeds.nl only because I am convinced that there is AI genetics out there which should be better in quality. I have some NL moms I will be taking clones off of this week and then putting them outside near the end of May. They will be in a remote area so I don't care if they get to 14' tall; if the cops find them at least I am keeping them employed LOL ; we are in a recession after all.   Take care buddy and be safe. 
:48:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Apr 15, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> OMG thats some long hours you work gss .. good luck with ya grow all the same ! i might ride this one .. very interesting.



I don't work those hours on a regular basis; my wife would beat me for not being home once in a while :angrywife:. A happy wife and family makes a happy husband and father.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey there *GSS* 



			
				godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I won't order them from marijuana-seeds.nl only because I am convinced that there is AI genetics out there which should be better in quality.



I am :confused2: better buzz,yield,taste, easier to grow? I have some AI from nl. waiting for this coming fall indoor and just wondering?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Apr 15, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hey there *GSS*
> 
> 
> 
> I am :confused2: better buzz,yield,taste, easier to grow? I have some AI from nl. waiting for this coming fall indoor and just wondering?



The AI from .nl took a little over 3 weeks to show sex after being switched to 12/12. There isn't much taste to the buds, a little pine flavor and clean but not much taste (taste is a big deal for me.) Yield and growth ease are good; it is a short compact plant with ALOT of buds on it and very thick dense buds. I just feel like it could be better. It turns purple at about 6 weeks 12/12 and do not follow the breeders guidelines; it isnt ready in 60 days if you want some amber. I think I took it 70 or 73 days and it had about 20% amber. It holds onto clear trichomes for a long time and then right before it is ready they start to cloud and amber. All in all I think it is good bud, but could be better. Definately worth the price, no doubt about that. I really like that it has virtually no smell even when mature, it comes out when you trim though


----------



## leafminer (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't think you will be disappointed, Pcduck. I'm on my third AI grow now and I am very happy with the strain.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks *GSS* & *leafminer* I have never tried it before. Just went by the advertisements and the forum here.(short compact, high thc) Thought it would be a good 'before bed' hitter. Although I thought it would have more flavor and smell. Sorta of looking forward to growing it. But first is Summer


----------

